# [Gelöst] 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI



## Ranas (18. März 2014)

*[Gelöst] 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Ich wollte weg vom Toslink und diversen anderen Verbindungsmöglichkeiten hin zur reinen HDMI Verbindung für meinen PC an Fernseher und 5.1 Anlage um diverse Spiele in 5.1 zu spielen.

Gleich vorweg, es geht mir nur um LPCM Ton für Spiele wie Diablo 3, ich schaue keine BluRay oder MKV am PC.
Ich besitze eine X-FI mit DD Live und dem ganzen Kram, möchte den Sound nicht
extra Kodieren und Dekodieren lassen, wenn es doch HDMI mit einer ausreichenden Bandbreite gibt.

Heute kam mein bestellter Yamaha RX-V475 Receiver an und ich wurde leider etwas enttäuscht.
Scheinbar ruft mein Windows 8 PC über den HDMI der GTX 580 die EDID Daten meines veralteten Philips PHL4650
TV ab..dieser meldet es gibt nur 2 Lautsprecher und schon war es das mit 5.1 Sound.
Ich hab in Windows keinerlei Möglichkeit 5.1 einzustellen, es ist nur Stereo möglich.

Ich hab die NVIDIA Treiber schon Deinstalliert und erneut installiert..hat nicht geholfen.
Das Audio Signal von Receiver zu TV ist in den Receiver Einstellungen ebenfalls deaktiviert.

Dann hab ich etwas von einer EDID Override Möglichkeit gelesen, funktioniert leider nicht, weil Phoenix beim extrahieren der EDID Daten aus der Registry meldet "Invalid EDID".

Nach einigen Stunden googlen und probieren hatte ich keine Lust mehr, da ich in 2 Wochen eh einen neuen TV kaufen werde.
Momentan habe ich vor den Panasonic TX-L50ETW60 zu kaufen. Beim googlen habe ich etwas von einem Audio Rückkanal im neuen HDMI 1.4 gelesen, ist das die Lösung meines Problems?
Das Audiosignal endet nicht beim TV sondern wird durch den Rückkanal erneut zum AV Receiver gesendet und dieser Meldet dann dem PC, dass 5.1 möglich ist? Warum macht der das nicht sofort ohne Umweg über den TV?

Oder ist es einfach die Tatsache, dass mein TV viel zu alt ist? Der hat 9 Jahre auf dem Buckel, nur einen einzigen HDMI Anschluss und sonst nix.

Es kann doch heutzutage nicht so schwer sein, via HDMI 5.1 vom PC auf die Anlage zu bekommen, oder?
Mach ich etwas falsch? Wird das auch mit dem neuen TV nix mit 5.1 über den HDMI meiner GTX 580?

Vielen Dank im Voraus !



Ranas schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe mir kurzerhand den alten Samsung TV aus dem Schlafzimmer geholt und angeschlossen und siehe da.. 8 Kanal Sound.
> Es liegt tatsächlich am alten Philips Fernseher.
> ...


----------



## NeRo1987 (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

hi, ich hab das selbe problem wie du.. 

ich bekomm einfach ums verrecken keinen dolby digital 5.1. ton (nur Stereo) zum einstellen in den WINDOWS-Einstellungen..

da ja fast jedes Spiel auf die Windows Einstellungen setzt, gehen nur Programme, die den Digital-Ton weiterschleusen auf die Anlage in Surround (PowerCinema, VLC etc.)

Besitz ebenfalls eine Nvidia Grafikkarte (GTX670) und einen LG LED TV mit Rückkanal. 

Bisher schon fast alles ausprobiert was das Internet hergab, ich find einfach keine Lösung. Auch bei neuen TV´s soll das Problem bestehen.

Ich hoffe irgendwer im Forum kann weiterhelfen, da kauft man sich so nen AVR und es funktioniert nicht. 

Anscheinend haben viele das Problem? 

https://www.google.de/search?q=hdmi...nvidia+nur+stereo&rls=org.mozilla:DE:official


----------



## dragonlort (18. März 2014)

Das heist ihr könnt unter win keine boxen auswählen?

Habe dir mal versucht einfach das spiel zu starten und am avr dolby zu setzen?


----------



## Ranas (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Hallo,

ja das habe ich bereits probiert. Es kommt leider nur Stereo an.
In der Windows Lautsprecherkonfiguration sieht das ganze dann so aus : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (18. März 2014)

Hmmm haste mal anderes hdmi kabel getestet?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

mal sehen ob ich es richtig verstanden habe: du möchtest den 5.1sound deiner soundkarte über das hdmi kabel deiner graka laufen lassen die selber sound liefert?


----------



## dragonlort (18. März 2014)

Also ich habe es anders verstanden das er direkt an der graka hat.
Anders wird auch glaube nicht gehen


----------



## Ranas (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Nein, die Soundkarte ist ausgebaut und die Onboard deaktiviert.
Ich möchte nur den Ton über Grafikkarte bekommen.
Wozu ein zweites Kabel wenn eh Audio und Video über HDMI ausgegeben wird.
Das Problem ist nur, dass ich in Windows nicht 5.1 einstellen kann, sondern er mich auf Stereo festnagelt.

@dragonlort : Ja, ich habe ein paar HDMI Kabel durchprobiert, da liegt das Problem nicht - wäre ja zu einfach


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Nvidia Geforce GTX 580 im Test bei GameStar.de
" Im Gegensatz zur Geforce GTS 450 und Geforce GTX 460 kann die Geforce GTX 580 aber nicht die High-End-Soundformate Dolby True HD und DTS Master Audio an einen entsprechenden Verstärker weiterreichen."
kann sein das das schon des rätsels lösung ist.

im schlimmsten fall hat er 3 soundtreiber im system onboard/graka/soundkarte


----------



## cfabio94 (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> mal sehen ob ich es richtig verstanden habe: du möchtest den 5.1sound deiner soundkarte über das hdmi kabel deiner graka laufen lassen die selber sound liefert?


 
Ich habe das so verstanden, dass ihn die soka nicht juckt. Er will den Sound direkt von der Graka über HDMI auf seinen Receiver haben. 
Hast du denn auch das Kabel von der Graka auf den Receiver (z.B. HDMI1 Port) und von dort wiederum auf deinen TV (HDMI OUT)?! Meines Wissens nach muss du das so anschließen und dein TV muss ebenfalls wie dein Yamaha und deine Kabel "Audio Return Channel" unterstützen! Probier das mal mit der Anschlussvariante....wenn nicht dann liegts an deinen alten TV
Viel Glück
und deinstallier mal alle soundtreiber (von onboard und soka)


----------



## yingtao (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Über ne extra Soundkarte müsste es eigentlich auch gehen, zumindest hatten die alten Karten nen SPDIF ein den man mit der Soundkarte verbinden kann. Ob das bei den neuen auch noch so ist weiß ich nicht aber hast du im Nvidia Treiber unter Anzeige>Digitales Audio bei HDMI das richtige eingestellt? Wenn ich meinen PC per HDMI an meinen AVR anschließe stand der da auch erst auf Stereo und musste da erst auf 5.1 umschalten bevor ich dann auch in Windows auf 5.1 umschalten konnte.


----------



## Ryle (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Du gehst aber schon von der Grafikkarte mit HDMI auf den Receiver und von da an die Glotze oder?


----------



## TomatenKenny (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*



cfabio94 schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden, dass ihn die soka nicht juckt. Er will den Sound direkt von der Graka über HDMI auf seinen Receiver haben.
> Hast du denn auch das Kabel von der Graka auf den Receiver (z.B. HDMI1 Port) und von dort wiederum auf deinen TV (HDMI OUT)?! Meines Wissens nach muss du das so anschließen und dein TV muss ebenfalls wie dein Yamaha und deine Kabel "Audio Return Channel" unterstützen! Probier das mal mit der Anschlussvariante....wenn nicht dann liegts an deinen alten TV
> Viel Glück
> und deinstallier mal alle soundtreiber (von onboard und soka)


 

wollt ich auch schon schreiben mit dem ARC, bei mir stehts hinten am tv selber noch mal mi dran an dem HDMI port. also ich hab ne gtx 670 nen Philips 7906k und den gleichen AVR Yamaha RX v475 und bei mir klappt alles mit 5.1 .

da is wahrscheinlich dein TV zu alt @Ranas




ich schreibe mal auf wie ichs alles angeschlossen habe,

also:diese Hama High Speed HDMI-Kabel mit Ethernet schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik kabel hab ich von der graka zum AVR in den HDMI out gesteckt und dann ein ganz normales HDMI kabel von HDMI 1 in den TV Hdmi ARC port . ARC musste noch am TV eingestellt werden. und dann habe ich den TV am PC als standart wiedergabegerät eingestellt und da bei konfiguration 5.1 gewählt. und schon ging alles, da ich vorher auch schwierigkeiten hatte das überhaupt ein ton kam. ach ja ich benutze den Nvidia audio treiber. 

so vilei hilfts ja , so wie ichs beschrieben habe..


----------



## Ranas (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Na logisch,

Graka -> Receiver -> TV

am 2. HDMI ist die Horizon Box von UnityMedia und da bekommt der Receiver 1a 5.1 Signal.

@ Yingtao : Klar geht's über eine extra Soundkarte, aber ich wollte das ja eigentlich vermeiden. HDMI ist doch genau dafür da. Audioeinstellungen von NVIDIA : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Zeitdieb13 : Jep, das ist mir bewusst. Deshalb erwähnte ich ja, dass ich keinerlei mkv oder BD Filme gucke bei denen diese Formate wichtig sind. Ich spiele nur, daher will ich auch nur den 5.1 LPCM Sound.

@ cfabio94  : Genau so ist es angeschlossen, ich habe auch die Hoffnung, dass es am TV liegt. Blöd ist nur, dass ich jetzt noch 2 Wochen ungewissheit vor mir habe, bis ich einen neuen TV hab. Geht's dann immer noch nicht wirds knapp mit der Rücksendefrist.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle schon einmal für die Beteiligung am Thread.


----------



## Chemenu (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Ich habe auch einen älteren TV ohne Audio Return Channel (HDMI 1.3) und kann problemlos 5.1 Sound per HDMI an den Receiver schicken. 
Allerdings habe ich eine AMD Grafikkarte. Ich würde eher die Grafikkarte bzw. den Treiber als Ursache vermuten. Dass der TV das Problem ist halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Der Sound muss ja auch gar nicht vom TV zurück an den AVR. Der Receiver muss das Signal ja nur splittem bzw. den Ton abgreifen.
Bei mir wird auch direkt der Receiver oder TV (falls eingeschaltet) als Audiogerät angezeigt und nicht nur die Grafikkarte. Also da steht dann als Audio-Device wirklich Yamaha XYZ bwz. Panasonic 123.
Und selbst wenn der Reciever das Signal durchschleift und der TV als Audiogerät erkannt wird kann ich trotzdem 5.1 im Windows Lautsprecher-Setup einstellen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

keine ahnung ob das geht aber kannst du an deinem tv die boxen deaktivieren dann dürfte da ja kein signal mehr kommen oder?


----------



## Ranas (18. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Im TV ist eingestellt Audio : PC / HD, alternative ist TV.
Im Receiver ist Audio für den Ausgang des TV auch bereits deaktiviert. Funktioniert auch, habe ich mit der KabelTV Box getestet.


----------



## Ranas (19. März 2014)

*AW: 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir kurzerhand den alten Samsung TV aus dem Schlafzimmer geholt und angeschlossen und siehe da.. 8 Kanal Sound.
Es liegt tatsächlich am alten Philips Fernseher.

Nun sieht es so aus :
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot

Dann kann ich ja beruhigt einen neuen TV kaufen und bin glücklich 

Vielen Dank für die Beteiligung am Thread !


----------



## Chemenu (19. März 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] 5.1 Sound über GTX 580 -> Yamaha RX-V475 via HDMI*

So kann man sich irren.^^ Echt merkwürdig, aber danke dass Du die Lösung gepostet hast.


----------

